# Tracked skid??????????



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

Looking @ Cat 247b/257b for snow and landscaping. Any feedback would help. Anybody got em??????????????


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a 236B with an 8' Pull/Back Pro-Tech. Wonders for Plowing (Large Parking Lots and Condo Complexs with Lots of Parking Spots) and Moving Material around in the Summer. Only get it if you are going to use the machine 3-5 days a week in the summer and 10-20 hrs in the winter per storm. Otherwise it is not profitabe enough. That also depends on what you are going to pay for it too. So keep that in mind.

Ken


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

PLANET said:


> Looking @ Cat 247b/257b for snow and landscaping. Any feedback would help. Anybody got em??????????????


Like this......


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

Pro, Tell me how they push snow.


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

I rented a Bobcat t-190 with H pattern controls for 3 months last winter. ( I hate foot controls) The machine worked very good. I just used the 66" bucket. The track are nice if you have lots of snow to pile because you can make snow ramp and it will float on the snow. I had trouble with the S-220 (Tire Machine) sinking if I did that. But if you have any hills to work on be careful, as soon as you take the powder off the top look out. Its like trying to ride a sled that turns sidways and backward. I love the cats. There controls are the best in a skid steer. I would own one if I could justify it but I just don't have the work for it in the summer. I would rent one for the winter also but cat rental just cant come close to the deal I get per month on the bobcat.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Cat*



PLANET said:


> Pro, Tell me how they push snow.


Planet the track machines have their pros and cons. They can become a little slippery on ice. But throttle control is the key to controlling that. In the deep snow and making ramps they are superior to rubber tires. I have been working on several differenty types of added traction devices for the tracks. Once I find the one that works the best I will report my findings.....

Dave


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

My experience pushing snow with a tracked unit are in a Bobcat T300. I agree with what ProWorkz has said as far as slippery traction wise. I really do not think they will push more than a tire unit because of it being so slippery. They will ride up onto snow ramps nicely which the tires will not. I would also add the travel speed is slower compared to a tire skid steer. But for summer work a track unit can't be beat.


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

hey Bill hows that cat workin out. did u get the high flow hydrolics option


----------



## brad_diesel (Oct 1, 2005)

I have only one warning for you, do not buy a track unit unless ALL of your work is in sand or very soft terrain. I deliver all the cat rental equipment in my area and they are having some serious problems with the track units. if they are used on pavement or gravel, the tracks are being eaten up, the drive ribbs are ripping off. The concept is fantastic, they are great machines, but they are not to be used on conditions i have specified. and yes, the traction in ice and snow is not so hot. best bet is to buy a wheel unit, then purchase the aftermarket tracks (much better desgn, takes about half hr to an hr to swap from tire to track) that way if you need a track unit for soft terrain, its one machine/2 options. hope this helps!


----------



## Schwertnerlandc (Nov 1, 2006)

*Cat*

The 262 2 speed its the way to go! It does not have tracks, but it flies in all conditions. The guys at Ohio Cat were scared when I ordered this machine, but now they bring all there customers to see it.


----------



## spiviter (Oct 31, 2004)

I just took delivery of my new cat 252 2 speed and heated cab. Now I am looking for a 10 foot pusher for it now. I almost bought the bobcat S250 but changed my mind after the demos were all done. They told me the a track machine will get the job done but the can also freeze solid after sitting. And the cost of the tracks pushed me away from them for snow removal.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

brad_diesel said:


> I have only one warning for you, do not buy a track unit unless ALL of your work is in sand or very soft terrain. I deliver all the cat rental equipment in my area and they are having some serious problems with the track units. if they are used on pavement or gravel, the tracks are being eaten up, the drive ribbs are ripping off. The concept is fantastic, they are great machines, but they are not to be used on conditions i have specified. and yes, the traction in ice and snow is not so hot. best bet is to buy a wheel unit, then purchase the aftermarket tracks (much better desgn, takes about half hr to an hr to swap from tire to track) that way if you need a track unit for soft terrain, its one machine/2 options. hope this helps!


This sounds a little farfetched. We have one contractor that has actually used one and states it works quite well on snow and from the pic it looks like pavement and then someone else that delivers them and says don't. Maybe some bad material in a bunch of tracks? Maybe operator error? How many are we talking about here?

FYI, we use our T190 to load salt, finally replaced the tracks at over 2000 hours. And if you want to talk about tough on tracks, spinning in place on pavement with salt granules underneath. At least with snow there is going to be moisture and\or a small amount of snow to 'lubricate' the tracks.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This sounds a little farfetched. We have one contractor that has actually used one and states it works quite well on snow and from the pic it looks like pavement and then someone else that delivers them and says don't. Maybe some bad material in a bunch of tracks? Maybe operator error? How many are we talking about here?
> 
> FYI, we use our T190 to load salt, finally replaced the tracks at over 2000 hours. And if you want to talk about tough on tracks, spinning in place on pavement with salt granules underneath. At least with snow there is going to be moisture and\or a small amount of snow to 'lubricate' the tracks.


I've been hearing the samething about them, on pavement, it's hard on the tracks and pumps. And personally I can see that, It's the same for our excavators no tracks. And as for your spining on salt granules, to me that wouldn't be as hard on them, cause the salt granules would be kind of like having dirt on the pavement, and your sliding on the dirt (salt granules) instead of the tracks forcing a turn on solid pavement.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I agree that it is harder on the tracks running them on pavement, but to basically say don't use them, they're junk\won't work etc seems a little overboard. Like I said, we have heard from somebody who *has actually used a tracked skid steer* not from what "I hear". No offense, but I will take advice from someone with actual experience over someone who has heard from this person who heard from this person. You get the idea.

I restate it too, there is a small layer of snow and\or moisture there to act as a lubricant for the tracks as well just like the dirt.

For Planet, try a search, this has been discussed before and everyone who has actual experience has stated they have worked just as good as a wheeled SS for plowing snow with the same limitations as a wheeled unit.


----------



## brad_diesel (Oct 1, 2005)

well mark, i am sorry, somehow you got the wrong impression. first, i never said the are no good or junk, in fact i said they are awesome machines if used for what they were designed for. how i know of the problem i mentioned is because i work for the only cat dealer in my state. they have 14 rental stores and 10 tractor locations. in my 2 years working for the cat dealer, i have seen just about every rental unit have tracks get ripped up, many, and i mean state wide, customer returns with tracks ripped off. actually, today i saw for the first time, a unit with the after market tracks being dragged into the shop with one side track ripped off, laying by the door. so even they are not bullet proof. when i asked one of the mechanics why they are having so much trouble with them he said they were never designed to be used on pavement. i love cat equipment, i would never falsely rip it down, i was just trying to share my experience with the unit in question so he could make a educated decision on a very expensive purchase. if you are still in doubt, call any cat dealer and ask for yourself. oh yea, before i forget, my info was based on year round use, not just for snow (i would assume you would use it all year), obviously pavement with snow or ice would not affect it in the same way as dry pavement in the summer.


----------



## Mad Mulcher (Sep 19, 2006)

> Like I said, we have heard from somebody who has actually used a tracked skid steer not from what "I hear".


Well said Mark. Armchair quarterbacks may make a convincing argument, but when it comes down to spending 25K to 50K on a skid loader you need input from actual owners who do the same kind of work you do.



> when i asked one of the mechanics why they are having so much trouble with them he said they were never designed to be used on pavement.


100% BS when it comes to snow removal. 95% BS for summer work. Occasional summer use on pavement is no problem at all. If all your summer work was on pavement, why on earth would spend the extra $ on a track machine in the first place?



> i have seen just about every rental unit have tracks get ripped up


Thats because the rental units are being severely abused. I hope all of us contractors treat our own equipment better than a rental unit gets treated. For every abused rental unit that the delivery driver sees, there are 20 contractor owned machines with no track troubles that the driver doesn't see.



> I've been hearing the samething about them, on pavement, it's hard on the tracks and pumps.


Says who? I have never heard of anyone doing damage to a Cat or ASV track machine as a result of snow work. If anything, snow work is easy on them compared to pushing dirt around.


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

Heres my 2 cents, A couple jobs I did already could not be done without tracks. Those extra jobs will cover track replacement. The rest is a bonus. . This thing goes ANYWHERE, Even over sweet lawns without a trace.Hills and slopes?? It crazy scary capable.I'm gonna roll this thing for sure one day,BUT i'll have my belt on.


----------



## brad_diesel (Oct 1, 2005)

ok, you win, ive seen nothing, go buy the tracked machine, its the best thing ever invented, you will never have one problem with it. the contractors that bring thier own units back in with tracks ripped off must have gone and rented them to some bone head, its all an illusion. forget what i have said. i must have been in a delusional state for the last 2 years, my bad  i guess this is not a place to share your experiences if it goes against the know it alls  

besides, if you would read a whole post, and not just what you dissagree with, you would have seen that i suggested getting a wheeled unit, buy the after market track assembly and have the benefits of 2 machines for the price of one. all it takes to switch is take off the 4 tires from the tire unit, bolt the aftermarket tracks on where the wheels were, and voala, a more dependable track machine in about 30 minutes, but you dont have to abuse them when your on pavement cuz it takes 30 minutes to put the rugged, almost bullet proof tires back on. sorry for trying to help out.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Tracks*

CAT's tracks really has nothing to do with CAT. CAT's tracks are made by ASV. I have several CAT track machines. No issues with track derailment.

My good friend owns the largest union construction company in my area. Over 1000 employees and 300 pieces of iron. 35 CAT track machines in his fleet. Hi issues with CAT tracks comes more from improper tension adjustment on tracks than poor design. Neither he or myself has issues with the rubber track drive clogs ripping. But a loose track will definately fly off.....

There are a lot of varibles to why a rubber track can and will fail. Some failures are related to operator error. Others have to factor in the type of terrain the track machine is working in.

100 lbs of weight on top of the track. No more than 2" of slack.

I think that is correct adjustment for the CAT tracks......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Brad, we appreciate the input, but it is more the way you came in saying "Don't ever, ever buy a tracked unit, they're junk, unless used in sand\dirt 110% of the time, etc" when we have already heard from an actual SNOW user that it works great and hasn't had any problems. Add into that what I said, that there will always be some lubrication there from the snow or water and you will not be running on dry pavement.

Had you said "I've seen a lot of problems with tracked units because I work at a CAT dealership so you may want to be careful, etc" I would not have jumped on your statements. The issue is, you don't have any experience with tracked SS's in snow, you are reporting what you have heard and maybe seen (although this isn't what you originally stated) and on top of that, it appears that you only deliver so you do not witness what the renters are doing to these machines while you are not there. There is some room for operator abuse here. 

There are so many threads that are "I heard that Fords are junk, Meyers are junk, etc" then to find out these posters have never even used the product or know anyone who has. Just do a search on airbags and you'll see what I mean, that one is laughable. 

Lighten up, report what you have seen or actually experienced as such, not as an absolute authority. Because we can all learn, that's why I'm here.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I havent read all the posts because i am to lazy. BUT I can add that i have used and own tracked skid steers. They do suck on tar but still work. As for plowing snow , they are awesome there is nothing better in my opinion except loaders. Both cat and case machines. doug


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanx for info to All that replied.


----------



## Snaaar (Oct 29, 2006)

I own a 247B. 250 hours. EXTREMELY comfortable ride and controls. Much better visibility to the rear over the 257B, especially in the dark - no annoying shadow.

Demo them.

When I used the machine to stack snow, track wear was the furthest thing from my mind - coat of snow between rubber and asphalt keeps wear to a minimum (that's the impression I get). Pushing performance is good. Used on rather flat sites only: can't comment on sled effect on hills.

Traction and floatation over various types of terrain and material is incredible. Don't try to skid the machine on dry pavement or larger gravel, or life will fly out of the track system. It is frustrating in these conditions because you have to baby it.

Expensive machines - as mentioned earlier make sure you keep your machine working and charge accordingly.


----------

